# roll call



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

it would be cool to know where everybody is from don't give any super specific details just like what country you are from or something


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Los Angeles, Calif.  USA


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Los Angeles, Calif.  USA


that's cool that's def prime location


----------



## Energyman (Jun 17, 2016)

Philadelphia PA


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 17, 2016)

Southeast Michigan.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

a lot of americans so far I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2016)

Right about in the middle of the North American Tectonic Plate


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> that's cool that's def prime location


Absolutely.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> a lot of americans so far I wasn't expecting that


Where are you located?


----------



## sgraves (Jun 17, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Where are you located?


iowa lolv


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

sgraves said:


> iowa lolv


Near Lake Park?


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2016)

Boston. Originally, the seedy part. Then, suburbs. Now, an adjoining town. By next month, out of state, far away.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 17, 2016)

New York


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2016)

Buka said:


> Boston. Originally, the seedy part. Then, suburbs. Now, an adjoining town. By next month, out of state, far away.


Attending a game at Fenway is on my bucket list.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Energyman said:


> Philadelphia PA


Welcome to MartiakTalk.


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm german but have lived here for 22yrs. In NC.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Attending a game at Fenway is on my bucket list.



So you want to go to the green monster.....been there, and use to frequent a couple clubs on Lansdowne street and park right next to Fenway....waaaaay back in my misspent youth


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> So you want to go to the green monster.....been there, and use to frequent a couple clubs on Lansdowne street and park right next to Fenway....waaaaay back in my misspent youth



They had baseball back then?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> They had baseball back then?



Yes.... but they used rocks instead of baseballs and the players had to dodge Smilodons when running bases and in the outfield...heck....home wasn't even safe back then...oh and the club (bat)...all players carried them them because of aforementioned Smilodons


----------



## Buka (Jun 18, 2016)

My first job was at Fenway, cleaning up after Patriot's games. They used to play there, then, as the Boston Patriots.

It's a pretty neat old park. If you get to go, they give a tour earlier in the day, which is fantastic, even better than the game itself. The people doing the tour sure know their history. It's a great take.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 18, 2016)

Eastern Washington, the dry side of the state.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> So you want to go to the green monster.....been there, and use to frequent a couple clubs on Lansdowne street and park right next to Fenway....waaaaay back in my misspent youth


Yep. gotta do it. Can't believe I haven't yet.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 20, 2016)

South Eastern Ohio, USA


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm from Indonesia. Looks like I'm the only one who is far far away...

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> I'm from Indonesia. Looks like I'm the only one who is far far away...
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk



We have some on here from China and Europe too. Had some from Japan, Korea and I believe there was a guy on here from Indonesia a while back too


----------



## sgraves (Jun 20, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Near Lake Park?


its about three hours away


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> We have some on here from China and Europe too. Had some from Japan, Korea and I believe there was a guy on here from Indonesia a while back too


Wow 
I didn't know that..

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindside (Jun 21, 2016)

Kevin__Huang said:


> I'm from Indonesia. Looks like I'm the only one who is far far away...
> 
> Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk



There is that guy in the Silat section who seems to mostly talk to himself.  I think he is lonely.


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Jun 21, 2016)

Blindside said:


> There is that guy in the Silat section who seems to mostly talk to himself.  I think he is lonely.


Hahaha, poor guy [emoji1] 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Jun 21, 2016)

sgraves said:


> its about three hours away




Where at?  I did some drop ins at an awesome Jiu-Jitsu place in Des Moines just last week.  They are very solid and welcoming, the vibe is fun and laid back, and they are affiliated with all of the right people.  HOME

They also seem to have a solid Thai Boxing program if you are looking for striking.  

If you are close by, I recommend taking a look.


----------



## sgraves (Jun 21, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> Where at?  I did some drop ins at an awesome Jiu-Jitsu place in Des Moines just last week.  They are very solid and welcoming, the vibe is fun and laid back, and they are affiliated with all of the right people.  HOME
> 
> They also seem to have a solid Thai Boxing program if you are looking for striking.
> 
> If you are close by, I recommend taking a look.


what is the name of the place


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 2, 2016)

im from Oxnard Ca


----------



## BLACK (Jul 22, 2016)

San Diego


----------

